# 2001 BMW 330 CiC Wheel color paint code?



## rudedriver (Nov 6, 2009)

My recently purchased '01 330 CiC is steel blue and I have found the paint code for that. I want to freshen up the wheels on one side but I can't find that paint code. The dealer has no idea and it doesn't show on the web sites of the paint suppliers I have found on line. The local wheel repair shop has it made up and I could get some but it would cost $100 for a spray can. Is there a standard Paint code for BMW M wheels?

Does anyone know of a color that would be a close match?

Thanks for your help,

Vern


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Repainting (cast aluminium ) Wheel Surface
***8226; Prepare the surface by removing all sandpaper residues with a tack rag, wash surface and then dry thoroughly. . 
***8226; Use 3M Painters Masking Tape between the tyre and the wheel rim (or use Vaseline to mask the tyre from paint overspray) 
***8226; Wipe-down the wheels with DuPont Prep Sol and allow to air dry. 
***8226; Apply a thin coat of 1z 'Haft-Grund' Self-etching Primer to stabilize and provide an etched surface. 
***8226; Use at temperatures between 70 ***8211; 90.oF degrees Fahrenheit (.Do not use this paint in damp conditions)
***8226; Shake the can well for at least a full minute
***8226; Push the spray nozzle as you sweep across and release at the end. 
***8226; Spray on, spray off. Spray on, spray off; apply as a very fine / thin coat. 
***8226;	Paint the wheels with two thin coats of silver alloy paint (Wurth German Alloy Silver Wheel) to ensure complete coverage
***8226; Allow air-drying; 1-2 hours between coats and then lightly sand finish, then leave to cure overnight. 
***8226; Finish with a clear lacquer paint (Wurth European Blend Lacquers) apply two or three thin coats of clear with about 20-30 minutes of drying time between coats to seal the silver metallic paint and add depth and gloss 
***8226; A allow clear coat to air-dry and then cure for 4-6 ours
***8226; Apply a sealant for protection 
***8226; If your axle/ wheel centres (hats) are cast iron, you may want to consider painting the hat area with some hi-temp black engine paint

*Product details *

Audi, BMW, Mercedes-Benz, Porsche, VW, and most other European OEMs use a cast aluminium alloy wheels. They're usually painted silver and have a clear coated finish. _Wurth paints are a very close match to the OEM colour paint _

1.	1z 'Haft-Grund' Self-etching Primer - bare metal (steel or aluminium) wheels should be primed first with a selolour matchf' -etching primer and is lead and cadmium-free Applied under a topcoat of urethane paint provides a secondary method of protecting the steel from corrosion. This primer bonds to bare metal and forms a base suitable for synthetic resin, acrylic lacquer and nitro combination paints. A single can will prime two wheels

_Warning -_ Do not use this primer on painted or clear-coated wheels where you are touching-up scuffs and scrapes. A self-etching Primer is for use only on wheels that have been taken down to bare metal.

2.	Wurth German Alloy Silver Wheel Paint (Aerosol) can be used as a spot touch-up or whole wheel repaints, one can is enough to coat two complete wheels. This paint is unusually user-friendly, it***8217;s a fast-drying lacquer that matches the standard allow wheel paint use by Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, VW, Audi and most other European OEMs. One aerosol restores two complete wheels. to match the OEM gloss of new vehicles

3.	Wurth European Blend Lacquers (Aerosol) - used for all German (silver) painted wheels, to match the OEM gloss of new vehicles. This paint is unusually user-friendly, it***8217;s a fast-drying lacquer that matches the standard allow wheel paint use by Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, VW, Audi and most other European OEMs. Wurth German Alloy Silver Wheel Lacquer can be effectively used for spot repairs or full wheel restoration. One can is enough to coat two complete wheels. For the best results, use at temperatures between 70 and 90 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------

